# SELLING CATALYTIC CONVERTERS



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2008)

I know you’ll probably get this a lot but…..

Which is the best refinery to sell the Pt, Pd, and Rh, from catalytic converters?

Also are there any that will take the comb powder without reduction?

Thanks,
RW


----------

